# Superficial Keratectomy



## MBulter (May 6, 2020)

I am trying to determine which is the appropriate code to use 65400 or 65435 for the following:

The lid speculum was inserted between the lids, and a 57 blade was used to remove the corneal epithelium. The fornices and cornea were irrigated profusely with BSS. The basement of the irregular raised corneal tissue was polished with the 57 blade. A bandage contact lens was placed on eye.

It also states Dx=Recurrent Corneal Erosions (I used: H18.831)

Is there someone that could help clarify this for me?


----------



## EstherB (Feb 22, 2021)

CDR for code 65435 [Removal of corneal epithelium; with or without chemocauterization (abrasion, curettage)] states: "In cases of corneal erosion or degeneration, the physician may attempt to stimulate new growth of the cornea's outermost layer by essentially "wounding" it. The physician removes the outermost layer of the cornea (epithelium) by scraping or cutting it with a spatula or curette (e.g., 65435)."

While code 65400 [Excision of lesion, cornea (keratectomy, lamellar, partial), except pterygium] does also describe a superficial keratectomy, the purpose is for removal of a corneal lesion.

In your case, code 65435 sounds more appropriate since a corneal erosion is being treated.


----------

